# Akoya E1210 + Windows 7 -> Bildschirmproblem!



## sandman85 (29. Januar 2010)

Hallöchen mitnander...

Ich hab jetz auf meinen Kleinen mal Windoof 7 in der 32-Bit Prof. Edition draufgespielt. An sich läuft Alles wunderbar und ich bin sowohl von der Leistung (mit 1 GB Ram!), als auch von der Akkulaufzeit her sehr positiv überrascht. Beim Hochstarten, Surfen und im Officebetrieb nicht langsamer als mit XP und der Akku hält nen Tick länger durch...
Naja, auf jeden fall hab ich das Problem, dass wenn sich der Bildschirm ausschalten sollte, er kurz schwarz wird und dann sofort wieder an geht, obwohl ich überhaupt nix mach und auch kein Programm gestartet is. Das wiederholt sich dann bis in alle Ewigkeit und nervt ziemlich...
Habt ihr ne Idee, an was das liegen könnt?

Grüße
Sandman


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2010)

haste mal nach aktuelleren Boardtreibern geschaut? Springt vlt. irgendein Tool an, so dass der wieder aktiv wird?


----------



## sandman85 (30. Januar 2010)

Also, ein Tool springt auf jeden Fall keines an; da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher. Über Google hab ich noch nen Thread gefunden, wo jemand das selbe Problem hat, allerdings hat da niemand drauf geantwortet...
Bei den Treibern bin ich mir net so ganz sicher, was ich da eigentlich suchen soll... Mal schauen, obs da bei Intel was Neues gibt, wobei ich nach der Win 7 Installation vor ca. 2 -3 Monaten den damals aktuellsten Treiber drauf hab. Na, mal kucken, vielleicht ändert sich ja was...

Grüße
Sandman


----------



## riedochs (30. Januar 2010)

Bei Intel sollte sich das INF Update finden lassen. Versuchs damit.


----------



## sandman85 (30. Januar 2010)

Also, bin bei Intel fündig geworden; es gab genau eine neuere Version für den Chipsatz (soweit ich weiß müsste da ja ein 945er drin sein, oder?), welche jedoch keine Veränderung brachte 
Grafiktreiber hab ich bereits den neuesten drauf...

Ich muss sagen, ich bin echt ziemlich planlos, an was das noch liegen könnt; aber wenn das geflacker losgeht, nervts echt ziemlich...
Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Ideen oder Tipps?

Grüße
Sandman


----------

